# United Cutlery's universal tactical knife sheath



## usmc2112 (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally! a well thought out aftermarket knife sheath that doesn't cost and arm and a leg!  I don't know why designers will put months into designing a nice well thought out knife and the sheath will be a flimsy after-though.  this sheath can hold a large knife, and the plastic insert can be trimmed to fit odd shaped knife hilts, and the handle tie-downs can be adjusted or removed all-together.  the small pouch on the sheath is big enough for a multi-tool.  all in all I am very happy with this sheath!


----------



## Rednec (Jan 5, 2010)

Sir,
Where did you get yours from? Im having a GON forum member make me a knife & this shealth has the right dimensions..


----------



## Rednec (Jan 9, 2010)

i got one, it is well worth $10.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 10, 2010)

*Can't Find it (at reasonable price)*

Can you post a 'direct click' link to this product and give us a price range for it. A quick 'Google Search' didn't show it up AS AVAILABLE at 'normal' prices.

United Cutlery web site shows it as DISCONTINUED ITEM.

EBay web site has it for sale at 'ridiculous' prices (up to $135) and any store listing it is OUT OF STOCK.


----------



## CLC&7 (Jan 10, 2010)

This place has 37 of them for a little over 8 bucks a piece.  Let me know what you think.

http://bladematrix.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=17268

After second thought I went ahead and got one before they got all gone.  Shipping was almost as much as the cost of the sheath.


----------



## Rednec (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats where i got mine....Sharpeblades is making me knife to fit as we speak..


----------



## CLC&7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats strange; I just asked Sharpeblades to make me a knife as well.  Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Rednec (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe thats why i havent gotten mine yet,,hes so busy... where you located?


----------



## CLC&7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cochran


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 11, 2010)

CLC&7 said:


> This place has 37 of them for a little over 8 bucks a piece.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> http://bladematrix.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=17268
> 
> After second thought I went ahead and got one before they got all gone.  Shipping was almost as much as the cost of the sheath.



Thanks for the link - I went ahead and ordered two of them (remember, they're DISCONTINUED by mfgr now), along with a couple of diamond sharpeners - all at NO ADDITIONAL S&H COST (less than $10 for Priority USPS - 2-3 days).


----------



## Rednec (Jan 12, 2010)

I need to order another one, im gonna get another knife made if i like this one.


----------



## usmc2112 (Jan 15, 2010)

no longer produced?  that just don't make any sense. I just ordered two more form the blade matrix website.....


----------

